# Guinea fowl and vineyards



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

I am considering getting some guinea fowl to help with pest control.

Seem to eat the exact bugs we are looking to kill and we can keep them with the chickens too.

Question is, will they eat the berries?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't know about berries, but I know they're good watch-dogs. They can be noisy little critters.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2012)

Those things are dumber than dirt! Yet somehow they survive........ LOL


----------



## BARBQ (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah my dads got some at his place. He is still planting his vineyard so im not sure what they are like once vines are grown. From what i have noticed they dont ever jump or fly at all, they just run so i dont think they would jump to grapes. They remind me of quail. They do tear through insects though. they eat anything like chickens. He bought two different types of gunies though. the first type seemed to be super dumb and died easier. I think he bought some kind of french one later.

you wanna see something gross and cool at the same time. Break open something that is full of roaches with some chickens on standby. Whew some live action there!


----------

